# Can Probiotics give you constipation?



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Well i completed my 30 days Xifaxan thank goodness i coulnt take the headaches and other side affects i was getting. I feel super these days and I started a probiotic on Monday. Its called Megaflora and it is live culture which needs refrigeration.20 billion per capsule it advises to take 2 but i just take 1 until my body gets used to it.So far this is the 1st time in 5 years that probiotics and stuff has not made me gassy, bloated and sick feeling so thats great.My only complaint is constipation and its bothersome. I eat fiber and fruits and i just cant go normal volume, i go just not enough to make me feel comfortable,Is this common with probiotics? Any auggestions? I cant take fiber suppliments they destroy me. Any opinions of feedback much appreciated.Anyone explain why probiotics can contipate you?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do interact with the host somewhat. I know the bacteria in Activia yogurt is reported to ease constipation, so if one could speed things up a bit, another one might slow things down a bit?


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Probiotics (2 different brands) definitely made me terribly constipated, even worse than my normal state of C.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just a thought sometimes when you have bad d for long periods of time and your bowel starts to normalize it may feel like C to the person, because they have had d for so long.When you say "My only complaint is constipation and its bothersome."Are you going every day or other day or three days?


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Eric and all well i tried for years various probitotics and they all gave me bad gas, bloating and horrible bowel movements and no doctor could explain why. As for yogurts i tried them all but similar results so I suspected something in terms of bacterial level must be so strong that its reacting with the good stuff which is why i went to the GI again in the first place.As for the flora i am taking now, i do have 2-3 movements per day. I actually never get constipated where as i dont go for days that would freak me out. I just strain a bit and fell it should be more. Well compared to my abnormal norm for all these years i guess.But you might be right for years my body was used to loose and frequent movements every day that it may just be my body adjusting to a normal pattern again. I did notice i feel much better and i was able to gain 5lbs in 33 days. I was never able to gain weight before with my active lifestyle and IBS so this is a good start.Activia 2 week made me go alot but it also gave me very uneasy feelings inside and i was nervous to go out. So I will keep taking them its now my 6th day lets see how things ease up and I will get some higher fiber cereal today for breakfast to see if that levels it out at all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may not be a "good guys bad guys fighting it out thing" when you get gas starting up on a probiotic.Many probiotics include a "prebiotic" which, in theory, should support the growth of the probiotic bacteria. Prebiotics are carbohydrates we do not digest but bacteria can.The gas producing bacteria don't read the labels and don't know they aren't supposed to eat these food sources. I think for a lot of people if you find a probiotic that lives well in you that you do get to the point where there are enough probiotic bacteria in there to eat the food, and they don't produce gas when they do that.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Are you being treated for SIBO or IBS or both?Foods and stress also change the bodies bacterial flora as well as your individual enviroment. " i do have 2-3 movements per day"That's not constipation of course.Have you been retested for SIBO after taking the Xifaxan?


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Eric my Dr. advised to take the probiotics and see how I feel after the Xifaxan I will call them this week to ask if they want me to retestI was treated for SIBO so far i have been feeling real well so I cant complain too much it just feels wierd to have different bowel movements since i suffered for so long with the opposite of what i have now.Ill post what they advise on Monday.


----------

